# Original composition



## Someguy

I like to think is quite classical you be the judge of that guys 
anyways later guys here it is


----------



## Praine

I actually really quite liked this; thanks for sharing. You seem to be quite skilled.

And is that a Yamaha keyboard you have got there? I have one of the more expensive models and the grand piano voice doesn't sound half as good! 

Anyways, good job, and I wouldn't mind hearing some more!


----------



## Someguy

Thanks a lot for the comment


----------



## maestro compositore

Hmm. I like this.. feels very chopin.. then an almost jazzy transition.. im not sure if i like that though.. almost feels like your switching between two very diffrent styles and Im not sure if that flows.


----------



## Someguy

Well the song makes sense to me just the way it is.
I feel the song is like a story

First it feels like danger
then it feels like there is some kind of hope
and then the ending is like there is no more hope
you have to listen and pay attention.


----------



## maestro compositore

I picked up on the literlary analisis portion.. i didnt say it was bad.. just saying the transitions are jagged where it may suite the plot better if they were smother


----------



## Someguy

Ok I understand.


----------



## Praine

Um, I was hoping that you would answer my question. What keyboard are you using?


----------



## Someguy

Well I used a Yamaha but..
I use a computer software


----------



## Praine

Ah, ok so the Yamaha is just a MIDI controller? What kind of software are you using?


----------



## Someguy

Its called Syntoghy Ivory runs for about 300$ USD


----------



## Praine

Thanks for the information.


----------



## maestro compositore

does this have a score or was it memorized?


----------



## Someguy

Well lol yea is all in my head...


----------



## maestro compositore

oh.. well its good none the less


----------



## Someguy

Well thank you my friend.
for your comment


----------

